# Dakota Lithium Power Box....Is it enough?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got a jump start battery at Harbor Freight, it cranks a car or boat motor, has usb ports to charge phones. I think it was less than $50. I keep it on my boat when I'm on a trip


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I got a jump start battery at Harbor Freight, it cranks a car or boat motor, has usb ports to charge phones. I think it was less than $50. I keep it on my boat when I'm on a trip


Not even the same thing permit...

To the OP, calculate the amp draw per hour of your accessories and do the math on the Amp Hours on the battery.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ff to charge GPS/phones and run a small bilge pump when needed. Good versatility, has a light on it, charging ports and binder posts in a water resistant case. Small and light is also a big plus.
Looks to me he wants it all


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Far stretch from wants it all, just trying to figure out if will run a small bilge if needed. Not trying to start or tilt a motor with it lol.

Guess I will just have to see what happens because it's hard to calculate the hours when it would just be used randomly on an as needed basis. From the website:

"_10 Amp Hours (Ah) will recharge an Iphone 11+ times, a laptop 2.7+ times, or run a fish finder for 50+ hours_."

So I suppose my question should really be what kind of amps a typical bilge pump will draw, and I'm assuming they are all different depending on the size, what kind of motor is used etc. It's just a small 14' skiff so I don't need much, I need to find out which ones are the most efficient.


----------

